# help with california desert tortoise



## Torenyscar (Jun 11, 2011)

We have had our desert tortoise for about 1 year now she is a juvenile. i have been trying to come up with an indoor inclosure for my apartment. i have her in zillas biggest reptile terrarium. i have 1 (100 watt basking bulb) 24 inch calcium bulb. and 2 75 watt red heat lamp bulbs. the humidity in cage is about 30-40% (i don't know how to get rid of it.) Also she seems to sleep alot but i think she is just bored. she has her seperate dishes for food and water which is changed and cleaned daily. any info would be much obliged.



Torenyscar


----------



## JeffG (Jun 11, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Most tortoises sleep a lot. That doesn't really mean they are bored. Where are you located, and where did you acquire your CDT from?


----------



## ascott (Jun 11, 2011)

Welcome to the forum ....you say you are making an indoor enclosure? Where does she stay now? Is she able to get to the outdoors to get sun each day? What do you feed her? Hows about a pic?


----------



## Torenyscar (Jun 11, 2011)

JeffG said:


> Welcome to the forum! Most tortoises sleep a lot. That doesn't really mean they are bored. Where are you located, and where did you acquire your CDT from?




San Diego California and it was given to us by my girlfriends old store manager and we have her permit as well.




ascott said:


> Welcome to the forum ....you say you are making an indoor enclosure? Where does she stay now? Is she able to get to the outdoors to get sun each day? What do you feed her? Hows about a pic?



she is indoors but she is in the biggest reptile tank i could get for right now. she is in my living room. only real sun is from the calcium bulb and windows. for right now grassland tortoise food. ( add water and they expand). and endive lettuce every 2 days so she doesn't dehydrate herself from eating all lettuce and not drinking water. i will post a pic soon, hopefully by tomorrow. i just want her to be happy and comfortable so any advice i get i will follow to the fullest extent

TY so much

Torenyscar


----------



## dmmj (Jun 11, 2011)

Babies do sleep a lot as long as it is eating I would not worry to much, as for an enclosure, a lot of people I know use cement mixing tubs, or even better a old bookcase, they are big and cheap to buy.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi Torenyscar:

Welcome to the forum!!

May we know your name and where you are?


----------



## ascott (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi...I understand you live in an apt. Do you have a balcony/patio? If so, you may want to plan to get her out in the real sun for at least 30 mins. each and every day and more if at all possible...if no balcony/patio then you may want to take her outside for real sun around some safe part of your apt. complex..somewhere that she wont get ran over by kids skating or biking etc. Windows filter out a large amount of uv rays she needs.....

Also, you say that she has a food dish as well as a water dish? Is the water dish large enough for her to comfortably crawl completely in and deep enough for the water to barely touch the bottom of her chin ( she needs to be able to submerge 3/4 of her head into the water and still be able to lift it out to breath)...

The grassland food you mention should only be part of her diet...the endive is fair but will not prevent her from dehydrating...it simply barely sustains her...I would suggest da.delion flowers and leaves...but only from a source that uses no pesticides/herbicides...like under organic isle..also carrots sliced thin and small..you should try prickly pear cactus with the spears removed (you can get this at the market or you can grow yourself) generate a tortoise "salad" and shred the carrots and add some of that grassland stuff you use ....

But the two things that will boost her mental well being is sun and water....the proper food is also important for the long term overall health...

If you go online to www.donsdeserttortoises.com he has a great basic site with a good food guide.....

I hope this helps some.....


----------



## Laura (Jun 11, 2011)

calcuim bulb? do you give her any to eat? 
she should move around.. she is either too cold, not enough natural light, dehydrated or lacking calcium..
I think we need to know more. CAn you post pics? 
Lettuce doesnt really give them the water they need. Give her a shallow, warm water soak tonight and see if
that perks her up.


----------



## Angi (Jun 11, 2011)

I have an old book case I am not using if you want to drive to Ramona you can have it. It is 17" wide and about 6 ' tall. It is part of a entertainment center. I painted it black. I am using a larger part for my tort table. The back is card board so you would have to put a piece of ply wood in the back.. I put mine up off the ground on cinder blocks I painted to match it.
PM me if you want it. They do need time in the sun.


----------



## Torenyscar (Jun 12, 2011)

ascott said:


> Welcome to the forum ....you say you are making an indoor enclosure? Where does she stay now? Is she able to get to the outdoors to get sun each day? What do you feed her? Hows about a pic?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi Torenyscar:

May we know your name and where you are?

The screen effectively filters out most of the UV rays from the light, rendering it almost useless for UVB, and effective for only heat.

Also, if you could find some time to get her outside in real sunshine, you probably would see more activity out of her.


----------



## Torenyscar (Jun 12, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Hi Torenyscar:
> 
> May we know your name and where you are?
> 
> ...



My Name Is Gary and i live in San Diego California


----------



## Torty Mom (Jun 12, 2011)

Variety for food is they key. You can feed all kinds of stuff, you just need to make sure it's pesticide free and fertilizer free. You can feed her Rose petal and leaves, mulberry leaves, hibiscus, rose of sharon, squash leaves and flowers, grape leaves, sow thistle, grass, red clover, pansy flowers and leaves, alyssum and lots and lots more. You can even grow some of these things on you balcony in long planter boxes. If you buy plants from the store you have to replant them and then wait a few months for the new growth. Try some Mazuri, mine get it once a week on Sunday! Hope that helps! Sunshine is the best! It really makes a big difference.


----------



## Torenyscar (Jun 12, 2011)

i just went to the store and for some organic carrot tops and crrots , endive lettuce, spinach all organic and mixed it with her food. I also changed her bedding to 2 bags of eco earth with 2 bags of repti sand ( she seems to like it more and she now has a good 4 inches or so to burrow in her cool hideout spot. i'm gonna try and get some of the seeds for the different types of food she needs to eat so i can grow it at my dads house. i also suspended her basking light so its not right ovr the cage.


----------



## Jacob (Jun 12, 2011)

They Usually Sleep Alot, More so When There Babies


----------



## ascott (Jun 12, 2011)

Good stuff Gary  

I have to say maybe 1 part sand (if even that much) and the rest primarily dirt/soil. You want to be mindful of impaction from sand ingestion....it is not so great 

You are doing great....hey are you able to get her outside in the sun?
She will absolutely love it....also have you ever tried to give her soaks in warm {not too hot} water...they love this too....you may already do this so just a suggestion 

By the way, she is absolutely adorable


----------



## Laura (Jun 12, 2011)

carrots or ok in small amounts.. spinich is not that great.. 
spring Mix or santabarbara mix salad in the bags.. are great to use. 
REALLY needs sunshine tho....


----------



## Torenyscar (Jun 12, 2011)

ascott said:


> Good stuff Gary
> 
> I have to say maybe 1 part sand (if even that much) and the rest primarily dirt/soil. You want to be mindful of impaction from sand ingestion....it is not so great
> 
> ...



I'm not to worried from the impaction from the sand because her food is in the dish and she is pretty clean about not lying in her food. the sun i'm trying to work harder on but the past couple weeks have been glum.




Laura said:


> carrots or ok in small amounts.. spinich is not that great..
> spring Mix or santabarbara mix salad in the bags.. are great to use.
> REALLY needs sunshine tho....



ty i will take that into consideration when i am at henry's next


----------



## Torenyscar (Jun 13, 2011)

my little speedbump is basking for the first time in a while hehe



Torenyscar said:


> my little speedbump is basking for the first time in a while hehe


----------

